# New Electric NedCraft conversion



## Ams_AK (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey All,

Want to share this vid of our conversion of the NedCraft...
Out comes a D3-130HP diesel and in goes 11" of DC power.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ag8dMOJcGw

Hope you enjoy!

Next up is our little Ray Wright Delta; helmet and lifejacket at the ready 

edit: someone want to embed this vid for me>? Tnx!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Ams_AK said:


> Want to share this vid of our conversion of the NedCraft...
> Out comes a D3-130HP diesel and in goes 11" of DC power.


Nicely done


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Like the resemblance to the Cris Craft runabout rumrunner.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Nice build. Here's the video of the first day running on the water. Did you say 54 MPH? Sweet!

BTW, to embed a video, take the YouTube identifier:
yt-F7meWNzA

Then wrap it in the tags (and remove all spaces and put on one line):

```
[ YOUTUBE ] yt-F7meWNzA [ /YOUTUBE ]
```
And, voila!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Ams_AK said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Want to share this vid of our conversion of the NedCraft...
> Out comes a D3-130HP diesel and in goes 11" of DC power.
> ...


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

What an impressive conversion.
You started with a beautiful boat and then you and the fellows did a great job!
Wow...


----------

